# Decaying Nature close up...



## Ivan Muller (Mar 7, 2013)

...all these images were made with a compact fixed lens aps-c camera. Read about my technique and some more images here at....http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Midphase (Mar 7, 2013)

Not what I was expecting from the title of this thread...


----------



## sandymandy (Mar 7, 2013)

Same  Not really close


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't mean to be mean, but the title and the pics do not match, even the composition is not compelling.


----------



## aparis99 (Mar 13, 2013)

I was hoping for something more like this 
http://apimagery.zenfolio.com/ln/h4934F6A8#h4934f6a8

No offense, but there's no creative composition here and the technique looks like point camera at something and push the shutter button


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

Ivan don't take it the wrong way ... think of it as constructive criticism ... I read your blog and saw the photos you took at Millstream resort ... if the photos were taken for documenting / forensic purposes then they are good ... but artistically they really don't cut it ... for that kind of place you need to get really close to capture the details and color, contrast etc ... a macro lens is perfect for these places ... you can even try HDR ... do a google search for inspiration and ideas e.g https://www.google.com.qa/search?q=plant+decay&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=69D&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=i95AUa_BKqbU4QS5xoHgAw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=687#hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=nUt&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&channel=fflb&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=macro+photography+of+tree+decay&oq=macro+photography+of+tree+decay&gs_l=img.3...18105.31121.0.31743.30.30.0.0.0.0.477.5793.10j8j3j4j5.30.0...0.0...1c.1.5.img.Uo1kt381Vz0&fp=1&biw=1280&bih=687&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&cad=b&sei=H99AUYaSBOrE4gSy3ICIDA


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the comments! Title seems to be a problem, perhaps 'detail' would have been better, but these are certainly not macro shots if that was what everyone was hoping for. As for 'decay' I suppose we all have different ideas about it and these were merely mine. As for the compositions, well that's all personal, some hate these and others have loved it.. HDR look not really my thing and as always my images are more documentary than pictorial..


----------



## rpt (Mar 14, 2013)

aparis99 said:


> I was hoping for something more like this
> http://apimagery.zenfolio.com/ln/h4934F6A8#h4934f6a8
> 
> No offense, but there's no creative composition here and the technique looks like point camera at something and push the shutter button


That is a lovely picture.


----------



## robbymack (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't "get it" either (just my opinion dont flame me for it). I don't see any real intention here other than to photograph "something". Which, for the record, is totally fine. I don't think every image needs to have some kind of artistic intent or weight dispite what others may tell you. I also guess from the title of the blog, "the lazy travel photographer" this is just a hobby, and you enjoy taking photographs. As such keep it up. Some of your subjects are interesting, ie the impoverished folks a few posts down on your blog. I think those photos could have been improved by a little bit of composition or staging but if your intent is simply to create a record then they are perfectly fine.


----------



## rpt (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the third picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomscott (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Ivan,

I have to agree with some of the comments above. I had a look at your blog and I dont think you choose the best images from that set. The way you have described your process fits these images although I like the awkward slightly unappealing nature of them.

I also had a look at your other images.

12 minutes in Booysens. I think these are great, the awkwardness of the images and the documentary style is great. Reminds me much of Walker Evans. The documents are not aesthetic, they are very revealing and awkward.

The general public and the Farm Security Administration hated Edward westerns photographic style. What I would say is keep shooting. If you were doing a fine art photography course you could easily exhibit those Booysens pics. They would be appreciated more, unlike the aesthetic snappers style on a forum like this. No offence meant to the forum users


----------



## kynadog (Mar 14, 2013)

Just checked out your blog. Love the b+w lanscapes and the homeless pictures tell a great story. Well done!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks all once again for the comments! I make a living as a professional photographer shooting architecture, interiors, people etc. I have done this since leaving college where I studied photography. I have had a few exhibitions of my work mostly on documentary themes. The 'lazy photographers blog' is mostly about personal images, experiences and experiments. In the commercial world I work for clients and according to briefs, and usually here I try to make images with impact. For my personal work I try and do the exact opposite which means quieter images that are not intended to be 'wow' from the word go but rather images that grows on one over time...and as I have said before, images that are more documentary in nature and with a somewhat austere look about them. I don't like 'perfect' compositions and I don't try and 'shoot' according to a formula, especially the 'rule of thirds'. I believe there are no rules! I also don't necessarily post the 'best' images here. I see forums as vehicles where I can gather other photographers opinions good and bad, I really do appreciate both because it helps me to see through other's eyes....and sometimes the negative responses to a 'bad' image, will tell me a lot more than positive responses from 'good' images....


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 27, 2013)

jaysismyson said:


> Don't mean to be mean, but the title and the pics do not Fifa 13 Community match, even the composition is not compelling.



ek verstaan glad nie jou kommentaar nie...


----------



## verysimplejason (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a suggestion. This might work. I made a little bit of a close-up of your work and combined them as a triptych then title it as "SIX".


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 28, 2013)

I can see what you have been aiming to do in these pictures. I wouldn't have any issues with the composition. The problem is the light. You've taken these in really flat light with no modeling, and it shows in the end result. Pitty 'cos they have potential.


----------



## Famateur (Aug 28, 2013)

@Ivan: As a first pass, I tend to agree with others that the images were kinda "blah", like I was looking for the punchline. Then, as I got to looking at the detail of them, it reminded me of times I've been in the deep woods hunting elk and notice things that later in photos just don't look that interesting but still capture the memory. It makes sense that these pictures for you are more documentary and less about images with a "wow" factor. I appreciate that from my own experience.

For example, in the first image, I notice the new life growing up through the dead wood. This image captures the memory (if that's what caught your eye). The second image shows an interesting repeating pattern that would be uncommon and something to catch the eye and want to remember. The last image I actually like aesthetically because it shows a brilliant contrast between the gray, weathered exterior and the rich rust/brown interior of the decaying log. Cool.

Astute point about often benefiting more from advice about a "bad" photo than from praise of a "good" photo. I might just learn more by posting some of my "bad" photos...

@VerySimpleJason: Great idea! What an excellent way to take otherwise ordinary (looking) photos and create art. Maybe I can resurrect some of my own "blah" snapshots. 

@Sporgon: Brilliant observation. I'll bet in less flat light that these same images would have more impact (although I understand that "impact" is not the OP's intention). Add some depth with more angular light, and these photos would probably shed most of the "blah" initial impression.

@anybody: This thread made me think about interest and closeness. I often hear people say, "If your photos aren't interesting, get closer." (If someone famous said that, forgive my ignorance of the source.  ) It occurs to me that what makes this true so often (and maybe the primary draw into the world of close-ups and macro photography) is that we walk around every day with most everything at arm's or leg's length (or further). Go in close, and ordinary, everyday things suddenly become interesting. Why? For me, it's because I see things (textures, shapes, colors) that I may have had no idea were even there. 

Anyway, fun stuff...and interesting thread (at least to me).


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 29, 2013)

Famateur said:


> @Ivan: As a first pass, I tend to agree with others that the images were kinda "blah", like I was looking for the punchline. Then, as I got to looking at the detail of them, it reminded me of times I've been in the deep woods hunting elk and notice things that later in photos just don't look that interesting but still capture the memory. It makes sense that these pictures for you are more documentary and less about images with a "wow" factor. I appreciate that from my own experience.
> 
> For example, in the first image, I notice the new life growing up through the dead wood. This image captures the memory (if that's what caught your eye). The second image shows an interesting repeating pattern that would be uncommon and something to catch the eye and want to remember. The last image I actually like aesthetically because it shows a brilliant contrast between the gray, weathered exterior and the rich rust/brown interior of the decaying log. Cool.
> 
> ...



thanks! you have said it very well. Sometimes the 'wow' photos tire quickly and the softer photos outlast them..think of a portrait of a kid or anyone with a huge grin on their face..as a personal image of family or friends it will work and of course never become tiresome...but for the rest of us that don't know the person the photographs where the smile is more gentle or just a straight level gaze are the ones with staying power, the ones that grow on you...and if well done where the character is revealed...


----------

